# Community pot or little individual pots for Paph seedlings?



## Delilah (Sep 11, 2013)

I have had my new (my first!) little Paph seedlings for one week now - five mixed 'Maudiae types' and one spicerianum. They arrived in tiny 5cm clear pots. 

It seems to me that they would be safer together in a larger community pot, which would be less vulnerable to drying out and will give their roots more options to find conditions they like. They also wouldn't fall over when I...oh, I don't know, _blink_ too hard! They are very tricky to clean around too.

What do you think? Is it good/OK/bad to collate these 7-8cm babies into one larger, more stable pot?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 12, 2013)

Are the Maudiae types named? I assume they are all different, if so, the risk of mixing them up in a com pot will be too high. Get a multicavity (small 8 or 12) seedling tray and place the pots as are into the cavities. Makes for easy handling, and they don't fall over anymore. You might have to look at a few different brands to find the right tray. Take a clear plastic dome from a food container (the top of a cake container from a local supermarket usually works we'll) to cover the plants in their tray and keep the humidity up. Others might have a different take on the situation, but that is what I would do ( a 8 cavity seedling tray will convince you to buy 8 seedlings rather than 6 next time, a 25% improvement in purchasing, your collection will grow that much faster!)


----------



## Delilah (Sep 12, 2013)

I couldn't wait. I compromised, creating two medium sized pots of three each. 

I'm glad I did this because I now know that, with only one exception, the roots on these seedlings are absolute rubbish! I feel good to have given them some fresh, varied media, and dilute natural fertiliser. 

I hope they do OK.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 12, 2013)

Photo?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck. Keep them humid but dont let water sit in the crowns and rot develope.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't give any fertilizer until you know they have fresh, growing roots.


----------

